# I just spent TWO HOURS CLEANING GLITTER



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

So i just spent two hours cleaning my car of glitter. Freakin hallowen crap and girls who wear glitter. How do u guys clean glitter from your seats? I did send in a pictures to hopefully get a cleaning fee. But that stuff is horrible to clean.

I used packagin tape and then I started to use gorilla tape and that seem to work well too. But I cant spend that long cleaning. Oh and not to mention I have pure black cloth seats that show every single little thing.


----------



## kusumar (Oct 18, 2015)

Lint rollers do fine


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

kusumar said:


> Lint rollers do fine


Tried that it didn't work


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

pbracing33b said:


> So i just spent two hours cleaning my car of glitter. Freakin hallowen crap and girls who wear glitter. How do u guys clean glitter from your seats? I did send in a pictures to hopefully get a cleaning fee. But that stuff is horrible to clean.
> 
> I used packagin tape and then I started to use gorilla tape and that seem to work well too. But I cant spend that long cleaning. Oh and not to mention I have pure black cloth seats that show every single little thing.


I feel your pain, my Buckeye friend. I, too, have black cloth in my carriage. I will not be driving Halloween.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Then the old lady sees all the glitter and thinks you've been hanging out with strippers again...


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> So i just spent two hours cleaning my car of glitter. Freakin hallowen crap and girls who wear glitter. How do u guys clean glitter from your seats? I did send in a pictures to hopefully get a cleaning fee. But that stuff is horrible to clean.
> 
> I used packagin tape and then I started to use gorilla tape and that seem to work well too. But I cant spend that long cleaning. Oh and not to mention I have pure black cloth seats that show every single little thing.


Burn your car to the ground !! Will completely get rid of glitter. You are welcome.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

Can't decide if I will drive on Halloween primarily due to the glitter factor.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Need something a little stronger than a lint roller. Maybe some duct tape rolled sticky side out around your hand and just tapped to the surface lightly?

Luckily I've only had minor glitter issues and, with a bit of work, a lint roller picked up enough of it.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Taxicabs have vinyl covered (or covered with something else non-absorbent) seats for a reason.

Taxicabs have rubber floors for a reason.

These things cost money.

This is why taxicab fares are what they are.

We do not use our private car to haul passengers for compensation.

There is a reason for that.



......in answer to your question:

If you have a powerful household vacuum with a brush attachment, that will go a long way. Some commercial and shop vacuums have brush attachments. Those work, as well.

I am surprised that the lint roller did not work. I have had success with that.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Think I'll just go to Sixth Street in Austin for Halloween instead of driving. I'll dress up as a lecherous geriatric.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Glitter cannot be cleaned. Get the fee, buy a bottle of wine and maybe you won't care as much.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Taxicabs have vinyl covered (or covered with something else non-absorbent) seats for a reason.
> 
> Taxicabs have rubber floors for a reason.
> 
> ...


This.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Backdash said:


>


You beat me to it!


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

CityGirl said:


> Glitter cannot be cleaned. Get the fee, buy a bottle of wine and maybe you won't care as much.


I
I actually used gorilla duct tape and that seem to get a lot of it out and it is still way better than what it used to be. I might look into getting some seat covers of some sort, especially just for Halloween.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> I
> I actually used gorilla duct tape and that seem to get a lot of it out and it is still way better than what it used to be. I might look into getting some seat covers of some sort, especially just for Halloween.


I actually might get a set of these: http://www.walmart.com/ip/FH-Group-Black-Combo-Pack-Pique-Fabric-Auto-Seat-Covers-Full-Set/45369492
Then I could just take it off and throw it in the washer.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

CityGirl said:


> Glitter cannot be cleaned. Get the fee, buy a bottle of wine and maybe you won't care as much.


Here is the response from UBER support:

*xxxxx* (Uber)
Oct 18, 20:30
Hi xxxxxxx,
Thank you for writing in and bringing this to our attention. I am so sorry to see that your rider was not respectful of you or your vehicle on this trip.
Facilitating a comfortable and respectful environment for both riders and drivers is our top priority and I will follow up appropriately with your rider.
Sometimes, the unfortunate nature of this industry is that riders sometimes leave behind a little wear and tear or mess to clean up. That said, I am afraid the cleaning fees we facilitate are reserved for significant messes directly attributable to the rider on a given trip.
I'm more than happy to address any other questions or concerns you have.
Best,
*xxxxxx*
help.uber.com

I'm fuming mad right now this was my response:

Hello xxxxxxx,

Are you serious? (Sarcasm)

I HAVE NEVER HAD A passenger have glitter(sparkles) in my car ever and IT WAS ALL OVER MY CAR, and this rider which the trip was assessed. If UBER will not asses a cleaning fee then I refuse to give rides to people that these kinds of costumes or wears. It took me 2 HOURS to clean up my car for which I AM NOT PAID, puke was easier to clean than this stuff was and I STILL DON'T have all of the glitter out. If you needed more pictures or better pictures then I could have given them to you.

I am asking that this be escalated to a more experienced CSR. If this is UBER response I will not take anyone with this stuff again. I mean this mess took up my whole entire back seat. Plus on top of that my seats are all black and who is going to want to ride in the seats that look like they are glitter filled, then I will get bad reviews saying that my car is not clean.

This is why we have a cleaning fee, if this wasn't a major issue then I don't know what is. I have been driving for uber for almost 6 months now and never had an issue with this and I never abuse this feature.

I am asking that this be escalated and corrected immediately.

Thank you,

xxxxxxxx

Dude wth is UBER thinking? Did they fall off their rocker, or is this some guy overseas accessing this clean up. This isn't normal wear and tear wth are they thinking. Dude I'm pissed.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

pbracing33b said:


> Here is the response from UBER support:
> 
> *xxxxx* (Uber)
> Oct 18, 20:30
> ...


I feel your pain, my Buckeye friend. You are in the midst of learning a very valuable lesson here: Uber doesn't give a shit about you or your car. Pax ****ed up you car? Tough shit. Keep driving and suck it up. Essentially, Uber has said they aren't concerned with the glitter mess in the car. However, you still have a glitter mess in your car. So, next time you respond to a ping and your pax is covered with glitter, all you have to do is say, "Oops, sorry folks. Uber says transporting paxs with glitter on their bodies is a no-no. If you'd like, I can start the trip while you go back inside and clean up, or you can cancel and call another driver after you're cleaned that disgusting shit off your body. Thanks! And have a great evening."


----------



## nooneyouknowof (Sep 28, 2015)

On Halloween I'll probably put towels or blankets in my car. Tacky? Maybe. Riders will understand.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

nooneyouknowof said:


> On Halloween I'll probably put towels or blankets in my car. Tacky? Maybe. Riders will understand.


Yeah, that'll work, but ratings may take a bit of a tap. But who gives a shit about ratings from such a horribly flawed system anyway? As long as you stay above 4.6, you don't need to give a rat's ass about rating numbers.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Last year it took me a long time to recover from Halloween rating hit.

I dropped 0.05 points. Each 0.01 points need to be erased by almost 50 5 star ratings to bring up the dashboard to pre-Hoaloween levels. Needles to say only 1 trip was non-surge and I made good money.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Oh joy, and Halloween is on a Saturday night and a near full moon. Yep, gonna go to Sixth Street in Austin. I'll plaster myself in glitter and use Uber.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> Oh joy, and Halloween is on a Saturday night and a near full moon. Yep, gonna go to Sixth Street in Austin. I'll plaster myself in glitter and use Uber.


ROFL literally! lol


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

I'm going to buy something bc I don't want my seats to get ruined, I may buy some cheap seat covers and put them in. I'd just have to find time to go look at some.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> Last year it took me a long time to recover from Halloween rating hit.
> 
> I dropped 0.05 points. Each 0.01 points need to be erased by almost 50 5 star ratings to bring up the dashboard to pre-Hoaloween levels. Needles to say only 1 trip was non-surge and I made good money.


That is one thing I hate about ubers rating system is that it TAKES forever to recover from a person who constantly rates you bad. The only way to combat this is to complain to uber about that rider and HOPE and PRAY that uber does SOMETHING if ANYTHING at all is done.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Painters plastic sheets for your car seats. Give it a "mafia back-seat hit" look. Remember Pulp Fiction when Samuel L Jackson "accidentally" shot the dude in the face as John Travolta was driving? Brain everywhere.


----------



## JustPayMe (Sep 26, 2015)

halloween i will have (fake Blood) stained Sheets in my Expidition and will cover everything in my truck to keep it clean . 

As for PAX i will say Happy Halloween .

Might even put fake bullet holes and a Bloody Uber sign on the outside  and when they ask for the aux lol i dont even want to say


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

DocT said:


> Painters plastic sheets for your car seats. Give it a "mafia back-seat hit" look. Remember Pulp Fiction when Samuel L Jackson "accidentally" shot the dude in the face as John Travolta was driving? Brain everywhere.


You know, that's a really good idea. Make it part of your Halloween decorations for your car.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Drive away and cancel if you see your pax with any type of glitter. Same as if you count too many pax waiting for your car. Glitter is the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> So i just spent two hours cleaning my car of glitter. Freakin hallowen crap and girls who wear glitter. How do u guys clean glitter from your seats? I did send in a pictures to hopefully get a cleaning fee. But that stuff is horrible to clean.
> 
> I used packagin tape and then I started to use gorilla tape and that seem to work well too. But I cant spend that long cleaning. Oh and not to mention I have pure black cloth seats that show every single little thing.


I used a large lint 


pbracing33b said:


> So i just spent two hours cleaning my car of glitter. Freakin hallowen crap and girls who wear glitter. How do u guys clean glitter from your seats? I did send in a pictures to hopefully get a cleaning fee. But that stuff is horrible to clean.
> 
> I used packagin tape and then I started to use gorilla tape and that seem to work well too. But I cant spend that long cleaning. Oh and not to mention I have pure black cloth seats that show every single little thing.


Large lint roller works well! 3 pack at Walmart for 5.99. Try it it helps


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> I feel your pain, my Buckeye friend. You are in the midst of learning a very valuable lesson here: Uber doesn't give a shit about you or your car. Pax ****ed up you car? Tough shit. Keep driving and suck it up. Essentially, Uber has said they aren't concerned with the glitter mess in the car. However, you still have a glitter mess in your car. So, next time you respond to a ping and your pax is covered with glitter, all you have to do is say, "Oops, sorry folks. Uber says transporting paxs with glitter on their bodies is a no-no. If you'd like, I can start the trip while you go back inside and clean up, or you can cancel and call another driver after you're cleaned that disgusting shit off your body. Thanks! And have a great evening."


How about Uber's cut and paste response " we are so sorry that u had a bad experience with a rider today. While uber tries to always give u a 5 star experience sometimes things go wrong. We are so sorry. Now get out there and drive for us. We need u driving not emailing support!


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

After the Gay Pride parade in San Diego I decided no more glitter. 
It took several cleanings to get the glitter out from one ride. 
Lint rollers did work, but only the 3M brand. I used a shop vac with brush for the rest.

I like the seat cover idea. 
http://www.walmart.com/ip/FH-Group-Black-Combo-Pack-Pique-Fabric-Auto-Seat-Covers-Full-Set/45369492


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

After I escalated the email to another CSR now uber has decided to give me a cleaning fee:



> *xxxxxxx at Uber* (Uber)
> Oct 19, 18:27
> Hey xxxxxxx,
> Your concern was escalated to me. I completely understand the frustration of handling glitter! What I can do here is add a $50 cleaning fee to your account, but cannot do any more. Simply because our cleaning fees are aren't to make up for time spent off of the system.
> ...


I guess escalating things actually works, but I seriously wonder if the first CSR was from America or not. I'm guessing he/she wasn't and that uber is outsourcing uber support.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Old Rocker said:


> Think I'll just go to Sixth Street in Austin for Halloween instead of driving. I'll dress up as a lecherous geriatric.


So no costume needed then?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> After the Gay Pride parade in San Diego I decided no more glitter.
> It took several cleanings to get the glitter out from one ride.
> Lint rollers did work, but only the 3M brand. I used a shop vac with brush for the rest.
> 
> ...


I have the fh brand leatherette ones. Pretty nice.


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

Ahhhh, glitter. The herpes of the arts and crafts world. 

Just accept it, it's part of you now. Mark my words, one day six months from now, you'll get out of the shower, and notice something... glittery. 

Source: Parent of a seven year old girl


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

I love Uber's response.... In one sentance they tell you that a respectful environment for their drivers is a top priority and in the next sentance they tell you to f*uck off.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> I love Uber's response.... In one sentance they tell you that a respectful environment for their drivers is a top priority and in the next sentance they tell you to f*uck off.


Pretty much this. I had the same response when some butt munch left his jacket in my car then called wanting me to return it. I lost out on two trips, both in surge, one was 2.3 the other 2.6. I kindly told uber that from now on anything left in my car will be taken to the local office the next day, if they need it before then whenever I find the time I will drop it off at the police station. They were not happy with that at all, but when I again asked about being compensated for missed rides they STFU and stopped emailing me about it.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

If I were Uber, I would make my excuse biologically sound. Like, your next pax can sit in glitter and they won't get sick. But if they sit in puke/piss/beer they could.

I was at the airport the other day and noticed the sign on rental car windows said *$250* cleaning fee for SMOKING in your car. Wow!


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Jedi Driver said:


> Can't decide if I will drive on Halloween primarily due to the glitter factor.


^^^
I just wonder what Halloween is gonna be like in West Hollywood.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

I would of told them their friend that it would be funny to release a glitter bomb on their other friend and it caused you not be able to drive until the glitter settled.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

pbracing33b said:


> After I escalated the email to another CSR now uber has decided to give me a cleaning fee:
> 
> I guess escalating things actually works, but I seriously wonder if the first CSR was from America or not. I'm guessing he/she wasn't and that uber is outsourcing uber support.


Either the original agent wasn't in the US or they were in the US and asked another agent to play their manager for them when you pushed back (we call that a lateral escalation). And that person gave you the fee. It's hard to say.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

I received a text regarding Halloween tips from Uber. Haven't read it yet.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Gotta tell you this. 
One Halloween when I was driving a TC when I was an owner/operator I was stopped at a light and this guy was crossing Santa Monica Bl. wearing just red high heels, a black jockstrap and a long cape and wore those fake Dracula teeth.
And it was fricken COLD and windy that nite as soon as the sun went down. LOL. 
Beautiful cape though.... probably sewed it up himself.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> Gotta tell you this.
> One Halloween when I was driving a TC when I was an owner/operator I was stopped at a light and this guy was crossing Santa Monica Bl. wearing just red high heels, a black jockstrap and a long cape and wore those fake Dracula teeth.
> And it was fricken COLD and windy that nite as soon as the sun went down. LOL.
> Beautiful cape though.... probably sewed it up himself.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leslie_Cochran

First paragraph under "As an Austin fixture."


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Old Rocker said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leslie_Cochran
> 
> First paragraph under "As an Austin fixture."


^^^
Jeeez.... what a really sad story. 
Hope he's resting easy in a better place.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

If someone ever complains about a $250 clean up fee, refer them to this article: http://www.weekendcollective.com/texas-limo-service-charges-man-1500-for-giving-his-kids-snacks/0/


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2015)

kusumar said:


> Lint rollers do fine


Not for glitter in cloth upholstery. I ended up using Gorilla duct tape to get that shit off my seats.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2015)

kusumar said:


> Lint rollers do fine


Not on all style/brands of glitter. I had to use Gorilla brand duct tape to get that crap off my seats last year.


----------



## David perez (Oct 19, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> That is one thing I hate about ubers rating system is that it TAKES forever to recover from a person who constantly rates you bad. The only way to combat this is to complain to uber about that rider and HOPE and PRAY that uber does SOMETHING if ANYTHING at all is done.


Rate em low all the time and watch


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> So i just spent two hours cleaning my car of glitter. Freakin hallowen crap and girls who wear glitter. How do u guys clean glitter from your seats? I did send in a pictures to hopefully get a cleaning fee. But that stuff is horrible to clean.
> 
> I used packagin tape and then I started to use gorilla tape and that seem to work well too. But I cant spend that long cleaning. Oh and not to mention I have pure black cloth seats that show every single little thing.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

nooneyouknowof said:


> On Halloween I'll probably put towels or blankets in my car. Tacky? Maybe. Riders will understand.


I carry moving blankets for animals and such. They are cheap, large, comfortable, and things don't cling to them as much. Keep them in the trunk. Good for winter emergencies or covering the floors in wet conditions too.

You can get them at discount tool places like Harbor Freight.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> Either the original agent wasn't in the US or they were in the US and asked another agent to play their manager for them when you pushed back (we call that a lateral escalation). And that person gave you the fee. It's hard to say.


Yea I wonder how many of them that get escalated ACTUALLY go to an csr manager. I don't know why they are even so concerned about giving out cleaning fees anyhow, it comes out of the persons credit card. Why can't they make the correct decision the first time around. I feel like Uber really doesn't care about our cars as long as they get their fees. I mean it is better off to cancel on people bc we wouldmake more money. But I actually think the cancelation fees should be raised bc too many people don't car about 5 bucks.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


>


I bet all the electronics inside loved the bath.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

pbracing33b said:


> Yea I wonder how many of them that get escalated ACTUALLY go to an csr manager. I don't know why they are even so concerned about giving out cleaning fees anyhow, it comes out of the persons credit card. Why can't they make the correct decision the first time around. I feel like Uber really doesn't care about our cars as long as they get their fees. I mean it is better off to cancel on people bc we wouldmake more money. But I actually think the cancelation fees should be raised bc too many people don't car about 5 bucks.


Well here's the thing. If the rider disputes the cleaning fee and we decide to refund, we only refund the rider, we don't take away the cleaning fee from the driver. Uber eats that cost so they want us to be very thorough with the cleaning fees, because we need to be able to justify the fee to the rider. I also did learn today that overseas agents are doing cleaning fees etc now. They did do them before but they took it away and gave that duty to the more advanced US agents because they were SO bad at it. Who knows how this is gonna go.


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

I had glitter once in my back seat, black finely perforated leather seats. I didn't see it till the next morning, I figured it was two girls I picked up from a club.

I also wrote for cleaning fee, Uber said no. So, I took the car to a detail shop, had them document the glitter. They charged me $110.00. I scanned the bill, made reference to the prior uber denial, and they paid it. What they didn't know was that part of that $110 was to hand polish the car as well.

I love having the last laugh. F*ck Uber and their righteous attitude.

For smaller cleaning issues I carry a Dyson hand held, rechargeable. The thing can suck a golf ball through a garden hose ... the very reason I refer to it as "Daisy".


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> Well here's the thing. If the rider disputes the cleaning fee and we decide to refund, we only refund the rider, we don't take away the cleaning fee from the driver. Uber eats that cost so they want us to be very thorough with the cleaning fees, because we need to be able to justify the fee to the rider. I also did learn today that overseas agents are doing cleaning fees etc now. They did do them before but they took it away and gave that duty to the more advanced US agents because they were SO bad at it. Who knows how this is gonna go.


Yea if csrs are doing it across the sea then we might as well be ready to fight every cleaning fee they decline, bc they prob will do that alot. I so look forward to that, NOT


----------



## Diet Pookie (Aug 26, 2015)

Easy. You get a stripper to roll around in the car.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Diet Pookie said:


> Easy. You get a stripper to roll around in the car.


Or better yet, have her give the back seat a lap dance. And make sure the dash cam is recording.


----------

